# Blizzards' thread



## frost (Feb 21, 2012)

hey everyone from now on i will be putting everything about him o this thread. pics health ect.


----------



## frost (Feb 28, 2012)

[attachment=4024]


----------



## reptastic (Feb 28, 2012)

The pic didn't work


----------



## Josh (Feb 28, 2012)

Frost, it may be giving you an error because it's a docx file?? 
Are you sure what you're uploading is in jpg?


----------



## frost (Feb 28, 2012)

thats what it says on my desktop. is there any way i can alter it so i can put it up?


----------



## Rhetoric (Feb 28, 2012)

You can do a selective screen shot, that should save as a jpg.


----------



## frost (Mar 3, 2012)

[attachment=4031]
HA i finally got it to work. this is blizzard after his shead.


----------



## reptastic (Mar 3, 2012)

Beutiful gu, lol do you ever call him bj? Blizzard junior?


----------



## frost (Mar 4, 2012)

thanks, haha no. im guessing your refering to bobbys blizzard? haha i just recently relized it was called blizard too.


----------



## Aardbark (Mar 4, 2012)

Awww so cute. He looks a bit scared from being up high. Or maybe eyeing some delishious food on the floor. lol


----------



## frost (Mar 4, 2012)

haha im guessing it a mixture of both


----------



## frost (Mar 8, 2012)

how does the signitures go for my collection of pets go? is it male female unknown or female male unknown?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Mar 8, 2012)

frost said:


> how does the signitures go for my collection of pets go? is it male female unknown or female male unknown?



Male. female. Unknown.


----------



## frost (Mar 8, 2012)

thanks.


----------



## frost (Apr 3, 2012)

got a new pic coming soon he just shed and is looking even whiter.=D but sometimes he tried to jump out of the tank i have him in temporarily im afraid hes going to hurt himself. any suggestions?


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 3, 2012)

Jump out of the tank? Is there a cover on it? When is he trying to do this?


----------



## frost (Apr 3, 2012)

yeah there is a cover. hes in a 30 gallon while i fix a few things on his cage.usually during the middle of the day and at night.


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 3, 2012)

He is probably just uneasy being in a smaller enclosure. I would just try to get the repairs made on his regular home ASAP.

Let's see that new pic too.


----------

